# Freenas web GUI problem



## wadmancpu

I've recently built a freenas server using version 7.2 in a raid 5 configuration. Everything runs very smoothly except after about 3 days i find that i can't access the web gui. I can access the files on my server just fine but the web gui= no luck. If i manually reboot the freenas box i'm back in business for awhile, but after about 3 days i can't access the gui again. Now, is it possible that dhcp is the cause of this issue? I just switched to a static ip today. If not, any other ideas? I would have thought if dhcp was changing the ip address i wouldn't be able to access my files either but perhaps i'm missing something. Thanks for any help! Ryan


----------



## gkol

I have experienced some problems with the web interface i use 0.7.1 freenas version and dont know if is the same bug reported here n solved but looks similar.Did the change of dynamic IP worked?
So what is my deal:I can log in to my web interface but is not displaying the full menu(just System.Advanced,Help are diplayed and is MISSING the Network,Disks... and all the rest).Is like i dont sign in as administrator or something,but i put the right admin password.I recentrly changed password to the server from where the freenas server is taking the back-up so i am thinking this might be the issue.Any help would be really appreciated,i canot connect a monitor to the freenas server so connecting the disks to another pc may be the only option(hope that would not affect the disks synchronization).Factory reset sounds like a solution but this is down from the command line?would tha mean i lose all the data saved?


----------

